
Hacking a WordPress Botnet - mmaunder
https://www.wordfence.com/blog/2016/08/hacking-wordpress-botnet/
======
daveloyall
The Strange Tale of the Denial of Service attacks against GRC.com (2001):
[http://www.crime-research.org/library/grcdos.pdf](http://www.crime-
research.org/library/grcdos.pdf)

------
swbratcher
This is some fun spy versus spy back and forth.

